# Surf rod/reel question



## OldRookie (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi folks, I was thinking about pairing up a Penn Battalion II 12' surf rod with a Penn Slammer IV 5500 reel. Sole purpose would be surf fishing. Any opinions on this match-up? Not trying to break the bank and these seemed like a decent price for what's offered. Trying to stay under the $500 limit. I have to stick with a 2-piece rod unfortunately.
As always, I appreciate you guys advice!


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

You didn't say what you will use it for, but that's a pretty good combo. My Slammers (Gen 1) are always with me- 360, 560's and LL's. I have a 560 on a 12 2-6oz rod that throws metal really well. Alternatively, you could get a 550SSVI and have more to spend on a rod, and in that size I'm not sure there is a huge gain going up to the Slammer.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Rookie - I have one Penn Battalion II 12' and two 14' surf rods that I use in the Florida East Coast for general surf fishing and I love them. They are often paired with different reels with different test lines for the occassion.
Hope you have the best of luck on your trip. Looking forward to some photos and trip report when you get back.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

OldRookie said:


> Hi folks, I was thinking about pairing up a Penn Battalion II 12' surf rod with a Penn Slammer IV 5500 reel. Sole purpose would be surf fishing. Any opinions on this match-up? Not trying to break the bank and these seemed like a decent price for what's offered. Trying to stay under the $500 limit. I have to stick with a 2-piece rod unfortunately.
> As always, I appreciate you guys advice!


You can find an Excellent rod/reel setup for less than $200, let alone stay under $500. Add in main line (braid), mono shock leader, fish rigs, sand spike, knife, etc etc and that can add another $100 more or less. As to a one piece rod versus 2 or 3 or 4 piece, there are little to no differences these days as opposed to the rods of the 50s and 60s of the last century.


----------



## OldRookie (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm so so sorry for not responding to you all! I own that.
I did get the Slammer 5500 and the 12' Battalion II.
I feel like I made a mistake with this match up. The 5500 shows a max of 15lb mono and a max 40lb braid. I dont want to go the braid route because I'm not a local and I've read plenty of posts on that part.
I did however want to be able to put some heavier mono on this reel, especially since I have the rod to support it.
Now I'm not sure what to spool my reel with.
I greatly appreciate you guys responding to my initial post and super sorry I didnt get back to you.
Again, going down to Hatteras down at Durant Station and just fishing the surf the last week of Nov.
Going to get this new rig spooled at Teaches Lair like always.
Like my title says, I'm an Old Rookie and feel a bit embarrassed.
Any suggestions at this point?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a spinner, and you DO want the braid for capacity because even 15# mono on that reel is only 200+ yards. SO, load yer 5500 with 300 yards of 30# braid, add (using a modified Alberto knot) a 30ft length of 50# to 80# mono shocker and get out fishing for literally anything that hits yer bait/lure. As a side benefit you'll get increased casting distance and that might be the difference between hook ups and getting skunked.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Put 20 lb pro spec chrome on it and forget what the sticker says .... Teachs has it, I was just in there .... you don't need that much line on your spool unless you're fishin for sharks.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

If it's got to be mono for the main line, only Sakuma will afford a smaller diameter than the rest of the copolymer lines. A mainstay of the Hatteras crowd is is Sakuma 18# @ .35mm or .014" diameter = you'll get more line on the reel in case a big'un grabs yer bait.


----------



## OldRookie (Dec 6, 2016)

Wow, great options and appreciate the quick responses. Thank you all soo much!


----------



## OldRookie (Dec 6, 2016)

I must say, I'm a bit wary about the braid. Not just the locals but, worried about burning my finger up. Lol
Guess I have to learn sometime.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

River said:


> Put 20 lb pro spec chrome on it and forget what the sticker says .... Teachs has it, I was just in there .... you don't need that much line on your spool unless you're fishin for sharks.


16lb Pro Spec Chrome will also work fine and like river said forget the sticker …prolly can get over 200 yds on the spool.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

OldRookie said:


> I must say, I'm a bit wary about the braid. Not just the locals but, worried about burning my finger up. Lol
> Guess I have to learn sometime.


With a mono shock leader, you'll only be touching the mono during casting and during the fishy unhooking, so no pressing need for finger protection or a casting cannon on yer spinner ... and a hefty 50# mono shocker will be quite kind to yer trigger finger.

I _hate_ braid for revolvers, but I'd consider it almost mandatory if yer hunting the usual game fish off the beach with spinners. There's security in knowing you've got a deep spool when you hook a big one, and you probably will eventually. And due to the thinner main line, your casting distance will increase to boot, which is always a good thing.

30# braid will be in the .011" diameter range as opposed to .014" for Sakuma 18# copolymer. Your Slammer 5500 with load about 230 yards of typical .015" 15# mono, whereas you will get over 400 yards of .011" 30# braid. I'd load at least 300 meters (325 yards) of 30# braid and another 30-40 feet of 50# mono for the shocker. Yer pretty much ready for whatever ya hook up to. FWIW, quality braid typically is underrated and will break at a higher tensile strength. 

Braid to mono simplified Alberto knot ...


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Alternative is to tie on an 80 lb braid shock leader. Consider a casting cannon, making a leather finger cot or taping your finger.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Alternative is to tie on an 80 lb braid shock leader. Consider a casting cannon, making a leather finger cot or taping your finger.


Braid for a shock leader??? IMHO, big mistake. You want stretchy mono in the 50 to 80 pound range.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes…braid for a shock leader. Braid with braid. Mono with mono. Nothing new about it. Just another way to do it. Google it if you don’t believe it.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

For me it's not a question of believing, it's a question of functionality. It makes far better sense for me to tie on a mono shocker (OR top shot) to braid main line and have the best of both worlds for ease of casting with a spinner, adding to cast distances, having added spool capacity security, and handling a beached/boated fish.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Then you won’t believe that My Pillow is guaranteed to be the most comfortable pillow you‘ll ever own.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I do not believe My Pillow man about anything.

Put whatever line you want on your reel, it is not going to last that long unless it is braid, then it might last a while.

Get 8 strand braid, it is a lot easier on your hands, smooth....

If you do have braid, then the OBX Piers and the Point will not be a kind place to you, but there are miles of beaches to fish.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Personally, from what I've seen so far I admire the My Pillow man - Mike's a true American, unlike far too many other Americans who are lazy and therefore harbor ignorance that borders on stupidity. 

I recommend braid ONLY for spinners, and with a mandatory shock leader that'll do at least 4 to 6 turns around the spool there is no need for any fingers to touch braid during retrieve. A non-LW revolver is a totally different story with regards to winding in the line.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

pcbtightlines said:


> 16lb Pro Spec Chrome will also work fine and like river said forget the sticker …prolly can get over 200 yds on the spool.


I would have suggested 16 lb but Teachs was out, I was in there the other day lookin for it, he may have to go up the beach to get it ... best line ever ... I HATE BRAID !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

My Pillow Man does like Hardees.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

River said:


> I would have suggested 16 lb but Teachs was out, I was in there the other day lookin for it, he may have to go up the beach to get it ... best line ever ... I HATE BRAID !


I agree about braid other than my spinning reel for jerk jigging off a pier or jetty or throwing metal on a spinner maybe, although i currently have 14lb sakuma with a bite leader on my spinner for throwing 1-4 metals etc. I have been very pleased with 16lb pro spec chrome blaze orange on my conventional reels. However I am not paying the price for it anymore until it comes way back down to earth if ever. I have some Sufix Superior Neon Fire waiting when I re-spool.


----------



## WATERWALKER0311 (5 mo ago)

If using a spinning reel I’d go braid w/ 65+ mono shock leader.

I fish in TX & use 14-15’ rods paired w/ bait casters. I generally use 18-20 mono (Sakuma) & 65+ shock leader. I generally throw 4-6 oz leads w/ single & double clip-down rigs.


----------

